# Turbo s front turn signal bulbs diy?



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

How do I change to turn bulbs in turbo s bumper?
The round ones up top next to headlights?
Search comes up empty.
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Billy to the rescue (again). He may chime in and say what the black lever is on the back of the light.


https://www.newbeetle.org/threads/front-turn-signals-on-turbo-s.151834/

They’re still available from VW new about $80 ea. May be a good time to buy a pair before they go extinct.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

It is a rubber tube; maybe a breather hose for (anti fog, help moisture evaporate, etc)? If you want to remove the turn signals and NOT damage the paint or bumper, definitely time to invest in a automotive plastic pry tool set. These are very popular now; you can find them at any auto parts store or they are typically on sale @ Harbor Freight. If you don't have a set; you will find, all kinds of uses for them and they really help, when taking apart fragile interior parts without (hopefully) damaging them. Just a "FYI": I bought a used pair of the the turn signal assemblies off of ebay; I was cleaning them up, as they were dirty outside/inside and used, compressed air/blow gun, the inside "chrome" reflective surfaces, ended up coming off with the compressed air. So, keep in mind; as these get old the interior reflective surface; can be fragile and prone to coming/flaking off! :banghead:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I see the design in them now. They’re engineered like the taillight lenses. You can see the tab in one corner that goes into a friction clip.

Had to put tape around the rear taillight housing to protect the paint when prying it with a screwdriver. Yea, screwdriver; just under the edge just enough to get a paint stick in. I then found the metal friction clip and pulled up on that edge. Viola! Scary as $hit but they do come off if you know the design. 

Here’s the page on how to get the Turbo S lenses out. Masking tape to protect the paint on the edges of the buckets is a must. I’d plan on ordering new signals for both sides and lamin x both of them. The post below shows they were $300 in the past. Plan on ordering a set of error free/can bus compatible led’s for them. Pull the lens out and test both to ensure the turn and emergency flasher works. If no worky, flip bulb terminals around or buy different bulbs.

https://www.newbeetle.org/threads/turbo-s-front-turn-signals-to-led.39598/

Look for the end result of testing the led turn bulbs in the old housings until you get the error free led bulbs to work. Once you know the bulbs work install them in the new turns and pop them in the car. The led’s will last a lifetime and you’ll of spent under $2h to restore one of the S most distinguishing features.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can I just pull the front bumper? Can’t be that hard.
I am very experienced at doing that kind of thing.
Beetle is just new to me. (Daughters first car) so there is a learning curve regarding the body of the car.
Appreciate everyone’s help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The turbo s turn signals, in the front bumper; just pop out when pried from the bottom. There is no need to remove the front bumper; be sure to use a plastic pry tool, to do a damage free removal procedure.


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

billymade said:


> The turbo s turn signals, in the front bumper; just pop out when pried from the bottom. There is no need to remove the front bumper; be sure to use a plastic pry tool, to do a damage free removal procedure.


Is there a spring clip I am looking for when I pry?
I have plastic pry tools just need to know what I am looking for. 
Anyone have a pic of one out of the car? 
Thanks for the help everyone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The Beetle headlamps, tail lights and the S front turns all have that quirky “now you know” friction fitment fun factor.

ECS has 3-4 good pics of the signal housings at the bottom of this page.


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/turn-signal-housing-left/1c0953155j/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

billymade said:


> The turbo s turn signals, in the front bumper; just pop out when pried from the bottom. There is no need to remove the front bumper; be sure to use a plastic pry tool, to do a damage free removal procedure.


Thanks everyone... two small plastic pry tools at a time did the trick. Spring steal and a plastic nub.
Both sides done... appreciate the help from everyone !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I am glad; you got things figured out, bulbs replaced and it is a good excuse, to buy a plastic tool set!  eace: :thumbup:


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

billymade said:


> I am glad; you got things figured out, bulbs replaced and it is a good excuse, to buy a plastic tool set!  eace: :thumbup:


Already had the tools... daughter is super happy turns work again !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

